# alumilite question...



## Nikitas (Jul 17, 2015)

I was wondering if I was doing something wrong. I can't seem to get the shine as pr. I know it's different but just can't get it. I love turning this stuff but the shine is just not there..ugh I was thinking of ca over and then polish...


----------



## MarkD (Jul 17, 2015)

Which Alumilite are you using?


----------



## Nikitas (Jul 17, 2015)

Clear


----------



## ElMostro (Jul 17, 2015)

What is your sanding routine?  For clear I wet sand to MM 12000 and then Novus 2 and 1 and it shines just like PR. The "water clear though" does shine much less.
Eugene.


----------



## Nikitas (Jul 17, 2015)

I sand through 600, 800, 1500, 2400, 4000, 12,000. And then polish and buff... I know I'm  doing something wrong..lol I use the same process with PR and shines like glass....


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jul 17, 2015)

I wonder if you are over heating the alumilite as you buff.  I think I remember the temp resistance spec for "clear" on the alumilite website being pretty low.

Ed


----------



## BSea (Jul 17, 2015)

Try newer MM.I know I had some problems with alumilite in the past, but with some new sandpaper, and understanding it takes a bit more time with alumilite, my results improved. I think you can get it to shine almost like PR, but not as easily.  At least that's been my experience.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 17, 2015)

How soon after casting are you turning/finishing it? It might not be fully cured and is still soft and won't polish well at all.


----------



## Nikitas (Jul 17, 2015)

I worked on it a bit and got it to really shine...took a long time but I got it...


----------



## Jimmykoko2 (Jul 21, 2015)

*Nice blank.*

What are you using for the bud decals and did you paint the tube blue?


----------



## Nikitas (Jul 21, 2015)

These are bottle caps and it looks blue but its a black tube...


----------



## Nikitas (Jul 21, 2015)

Brooks803 said:


> How soon after casting are you turning/finishing it? It might not be fully cured and is still soft and won't polish well at all.


 I cast and let sit in the pressure pot over night and turned the next day...


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 23, 2015)

I had a clear alumilite blank but could NOT get it to shine like I'm used to.

I even re did the entire thing after a while.. still not up to par. It's weird, but I just don't think it COULD for that particular blank. Using the same methods on PR I can get "glass" grade Heisenberg quality... 

BUT... is it true that alumilite clear degrades or clouds from UV? I thought I read something like that but don't quote me yet!


----------

